# Splitting HDMI signal



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've got a friend who is suffers from a pretty severe case of arthritis. As a result, he's pretty much bed bound 24/7. Fortunately, in this day and age, he's got satellite (Dish) TV, his computer and the internet to keep himself occupied. 

But here is the problem, he currently has his main LCD monitor for computer use (centered in front of him) and another LCD monitor for watching TV. The TV monitor is off to the right. Because of the severity of his arthritis, he's concerned that because he's looking towards the right as much as he does for the TV, some of the joints may fuse in that direction (it's happened already with some of his fingers). What we're trying to do is be able to split the HDMI signal from the receiver's HDMI out to the two monitors. With that functionality, he would be able to switch the main LCD between his computer and his TV signal.

I went down to Fry's and bought a rather inexpensive passive HDMI splitter. Whenever both monitors are connected, the receiver says there is "no signal" and outputs neither audio or video. Unplug either monitor from the splitter, and the signal once again "appears" and I can get either the left or the right monitor working.

Some questions I've got:

Is it an issue with the receiver?
Is it an issue with the Dish receiver? (Model VIP 722)
Would an active splitter work?

One thought I just had was to split the signal from the Dish receiver before it gets to the Onkyo unit. I can run one directly to one of the monitors and one to the receiver. That'd only work if the problem doesn't reside with the Dish receiver. 

Anyway, any one have an idea what the root problem is?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

JCD said:


> I've got a friend who is suffers from a pretty severe case of arthritis. As a result, he's pretty much bed bound 24/7. Fortunately, in this day and age, he's got satellite (Dish) TV, his computer and the internet to keep himself occupied.
> 
> But here is the problem, he currently has his main LCD monitor for computer use (centered in front of him) and another LCD monitor for watching TV. The TV monitor is off to the right. Because of the severity of his arthritis, he's concerned that because he's looking towards the right as much as he does for the TV, some of the joints may fuse in that direction (it's happened already with some of his fingers). What we're trying to do is be able to split the HDMI signal from the receiver's HDMI out to the two monitors. With that functionality, he would be able to switch the main LCD between his computer and his TV signal.
> 
> ...


You would need a repeating device for this. I'd actually suggest you simply use component to feed the television since it would likely be much simpler to rig up. HDCP is a pain and is the issue here.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> You would need a repeating device for this. I'd actually suggest you simply use component to feed the television since it would likely be much simpler to rig up. HDCP is a pain and is the issue here.


Both monitors are computer monitors (i.e., no component connection).

As for the repeater, is this what you're thinking about? We'd do it if we have to, but he's on state disability, and as you might imagine, that ain't much.

Also, is it for sure that this is going to work? I'm still concerned that there is maybe too much of a current draw on the receiver or something similarly weird.


----------



## SilentJ20 (Mar 24, 2009)

Try one of THESE. I have one splitting the signal from my receiver to go to both a tv and projector. It is powered, so it should boost/clean the signal a bit as well.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe what you have bought is one of these. This will definitely not do what you want.

You need one of these. :T


----------

